# What is the best appetite suppressant!



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

I need to loose weight! And just haven't got the motivation to eat clean boring food all the time…

i specifically need some type of appetite suppressant to stop me feeling hungry!

Simple as that.

p.s iv never tried a appetite suppressant, i have plenty of fibre and protein in my diet this does not cut it…


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I used sibutramine once and it worked great for me.


----------



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

UK2USA said:


> I used sibutramine once and it worked great for me.


How did you use it mate and how did it work?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DMAA was pretty good for me, only took it as a PWO but I wasn't hungry all day after consuming it. Ephedrine too. Sibutramine is supposed to be good but I felt horrific on it.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Ephedrine + caffeine


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Babbabs said:


> How did you use it mate and how did it work?


I seem to remember they were 50mgs and I took one in the morning, simple. I had no sides from it even though its pretty universally banned, I think it was Pharmacom, never found it since though.


----------



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

UK2USA said:


> I seem to remember they were 50mgs and I took one in the morning, simple. I had no sides from it even though its pretty universally banned, I think it was Pharmacom, never found it since though.


Sg has it but not that strong


----------



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

nWo said:


> DMAA was pretty good for me, only took it as a PWO but I wasn't hungry all day after consuming it. Ephedrine too. Sibutramine is supposed to be good but I felt horrific on it.


All these seem to be stimulants, i need my sleep


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MDMA always put me off food.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Babbabs said:


> All these seem to be stimulants, i need my sleep


People tend to take them upon waking rather than before bed 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Clen - horrible drug....sides are awful but definitely helps to surpress appetite and burn fat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Babbabs said:


> I need to loose weight! And just haven't got the motivation to eat clean boring food all the time…
> 
> i specifically need some type of appetite suppressant to stop me feeling hungry!
> 
> ...


Pictures of your Mrs put me off my food all day


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Babbabs said:


> I need to loose weight! And just haven't got the motivation to eat clean boring food all the time…
> 
> i specifically need some type of appetite suppressant to stop me feeling hungry!
> 
> ...


you haven’t got the time or motivation to eat clean boring foods?

Mate search IIFYM and shut the **** up


----------



## Norse12 (Nov 21, 2021)

Babbabs said:


> I need to loose weight! And just haven't got the motivation to eat clean boring food all the time…
> 
> i specifically need some type of appetite suppressant to stop me feeling hungry!
> 
> ...


Sibutramine worked for me for a short while but I felt that I quickly got used to it. Reduced effect after about 2 weeks.
Anadrol and Superdrol also kills my appetite. 150mg anadrol or 20mg superdrol and I have no interest in eating.


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

ephedrine imo 
also adhd meds kill appetite but doubt you can get them


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reckless said:


> ephedrine imo
> also adhd meds kill appetite but doubt you can get them


Easily available from most sources

In fact easier than ephedrine to get hold of


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Easily available from most sources
> 
> In fact easier than ephedrine to get hold of


damn didn't know that. the only thing a bit close to Ritalin and concerta I could find from sources is Modafinil. was getting mine from prescription though.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

coffee, cigarettes, cocaine - the diet that's worked for models for decades. YMMV with health issues.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamming said:


> Clen - horrible drug....sides are awful but definitely helps to surpress appetite and burn fat.


Clen is indeed a horrible experience... It also raised my appetite 😂


----------



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

Uptonogood said:


> Clen is indeed a horrible experience... It also raised my appetite 😂


What were the sides? And why would it increase it when its a fat burner…


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Babbabs said:


> What were the sides? And why would it increase it when its a fat burner…


It increased my appetite because it raises metabolism. I have the same problem with all fat burners - but to be fair I have an inhuman appetite - even whilst bulking I have to restrict myself as I can out eat any training plan/compound with relative ease even with a 100% clean diet.

Sides were disrupted sleep, cramps, heart palpitations, shakes and a really uncomfortable feeling


----------



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

UK2USA said:


> I seem to remember they were 50mgs and I took one in the morning, simple. I had no sides from it even though its pretty universally banned, I think it was Pharmacom, never found it since though.





UK2USA said:


> I seem to remember they were 50mgs and I took one in the morning, simple. I had no sides from it even though its pretty universally banned, I think it was Pharmacom, never found it since though.


hey mate where did u get the information to take 50mg! Online it mainly says 10mg per day, i tried one tab “15mg” and pretty sure it dident do much


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Babbabs said:


> hey mate where did u get the information to take 50mg! Online it mainly says 10mg per day, i tried one tab “15mg” and pretty sure it dident do much


Like I said in the thread mate, a long time ago and I "thought" it may have been. Not sure though, but whatever dose it was, it worked really well. It was a Pharmacom product and they never seem to have it anymore.


----------



## Babbabs (Jan 1, 2022)

Well iv been taking Sibutramine 30mg sometimes 45mg for a week and half now and im not convinced it does much… now i have to safely come off it somehow and try something else… thinking maybe clen or winstrol


----------



## Nihad (Mar 26, 2016)

Babbabs said:


> Well iv been taking Sibutramine 30mg sometimes 45mg for a week and half now and im not convinced it does much… now i have to safely come off it somehow and try something else… thinking maybe clen or winstrol


how are you getting on with Clen/Winstrol?


----------



## WotsitKing (9 mo ago)

Babbabs said:


> I need to loose weight! And just haven't got the motivation to eat clean boring food all the time…
> 
> i specifically need some type of appetite suppressant to stop me feeling hungry!
> 
> ...


Yohimbine HCL leaves me with a pretty blunted appetite.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

I'm pretty sure the best appetite suppressant is semaglutide. Everyone on Meso raves about it.


----------

